# A RH D positive..is this a common blood group?



## mum2b2009

any one know? not sure what the d stands for?x


----------



## Cherrybinky

RH Positive is a common blood group. the D stands for the antigen.

_The RhD system

Another important blood group system in transfusion is the RhD system.

85% of people have the D antigen on their red blood cells and are RhD positive.

The remaining 15% lack the D antigen and are RhD negative.

Your blood group is defined by your ABO group together with your RhD group. For instance, someone who is group A and RhD negative is known as A negative.
_


Im RH negative so I have to have anti D injections because I dont have any D antigen in my blood
x


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I believe type A positive is fairly common yes.


----------



## mum2b2009

^^ thank u for that hun, i now understand. x


----------



## lynnikins

https://www.blood.co.uk/about-blood/blood-group-basics/ heres a chart listing the UK blood groups and what percentage of the population falls into each and which ones are RHD negative or positive,

im O+ and my DH is AB+, ds1 B+ and ds2 A+ the next baby could be O+,AB+, A+ or B+

just a word though there are more complications for blood groups than just the RHD factor my ds1 suffered from a very rare complication ABOHDN because he and I are different blood types so if possible its best to know the blood type of the father of the baby too


----------



## xdxxtx

The fact that your blood type is positive is a great thing!


----------



## new_mum

Yes its quite common lucky you, I'm Rh Neg and got my ant-D jab this morning, bloody hell it stung and my arm was a bit achy afterwards!


----------



## lynne192

its not common but its not as rare as ab negsorry misread lol though said ab pos lol a pos mega common,


----------



## babyhopes2010

im a + its common ;)


----------



## Michieb

its common - I am rh negative which isnt :( Can make you lose your baby!! your body treats it live an invasion and tries to kill it - thats why we have to get an injection - i got one immediately after birth!


----------



## xxEMZxx

I'm an A+ too :) x


----------

